# OT: Cowboys



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

When is the first game of the Cowboys season? I thought it was today, but apparently its on Saturday...

Anyone can give me 100% fact?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Schedule:

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/schedule

Cowboys play in Jacksonville Sunday afternoon. :banana:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Damn, I thought it was today!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Go Cowboys!

Hurd'll show em how san antonians play football :biggrin:


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?&f=387


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We will defeat the Jacksonville Jaguars...whos with me :banana:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Gambino said:


> We will defeat the Jacksonville Jaguars...whos with me :banana:


 I second that!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I like boys in like a 17-13 type game, and the defense makes a play late to save the game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> I like boys in like a 17-13 type game, and the defense makes a play late to save the game.


it's a good thing you are not counting on the kicking game....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> I like boys in like a 17-13 type game, and the defense makes a play late to save the game.


Jags play a little D themselves.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I don't think it will come down to the kicking game. I honestly think we wear the Jaguars out. They are banged up already and they lost their best receiver. We shall see.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

2 more days... Gah, I hate waiting...


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I am a big Jags hater, but they're going to be good this season. They'll handily get second in the south, maybe snatching up a wildcard. I doubt the Cowboys take this one. The Jags defense is stacked.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I am having a good weekend so far, My Sooners looked okay against Washington. Texas and Ohio State play, I pull for the Big 12 in this one. I want to see the Boys come out on top.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Boys up 10 to 0. Feels good!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Jags tie the game to end the half. Anyone else think that that was offesnive interference?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

ezealen said:


> Jags tie the game to end the half. Anyone else think that that was offesnive interference?


 I did.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Romo*.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Could Bledsoe underthrow any more balls? You could see T.O starting to boil a little bit on a few of those passes. There were at least 2 or 3 that Bledsoe jusdt completely mis-threw to a fairly wide open T.O, and then ONE of the INT's that he forced should have been a pass to a WIDE OPEN Owens down the right side. 

I'm with Bray. I went into week one with a very short leash on Bledsoe. Let's see Romo.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

There was a lot of people laughing when Peter King made his prediction (http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/peter_king/08/28/mmqb.camps/3.html)
including me; but that one play (TO wide open down the right sideline) had me thinking.

It's the last season, Bill.
Leave with no regrets.

:thinking:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

People need to shutup about TO being injured and all that, he's just fine, as carving up one of the best Ds in the league should show.

But next week you're falling to the Skins


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> People need to shutup about TO being injured and all that, he's just fine, as carving up one of the best Ds in the league should show.
> 
> But next week you're falling to the Skins


Ahhhh. Noooo. After what happened last year.. with Brunell and Moss hooking up for those 2 long TD's... it's time for a little payback. Hopefully from Romo and the Boys with Bledsoe rooting from the sidelines.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> Ahhhh. Noooo. After what happened last year.. with Brunell and Moss hooking up for those 2 long TD's... it's time for a little payback. Hopefully from Romo and the Boys with Bledsoe rooting from the sidelines.


 :rofl: @ you forgetting the second game..don't forget that....haha....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am officially on *Team Romo*....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Bledsoe was suckish yesterday, I saw 2 or 3 times where he completely neglected T.O. and I was like WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING?!

Add me to Team Romo Ed, please


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Or yesterday....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Fixed it, thanks Ninjatune


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm sure he still sucks today though.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm sure he still sucks today though.....


and tomorrow, and the day after tomorrow, and the day after that, and.........

I don't think Big Tuna is as sure as before about Bledsoe. I think Drew gets another start next week against Washington, and, if he continues to throw those INT's, it's safe to say "adios."


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I like this years team, but Bledsoe is making to many mistakes.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I was 'splainin' to my wife about the simularities between an old QB and a statue...

Late Aikman >>> Late Bledsoe


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think at this point right now, if Romo is ready, Romo is better than Bledsoe.

But don't quote me on it!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm reading complaints about our O-Line..... I thought they did a respectable job last night and gave Bledsoe plenty of time to make good decisions. I'm with you Ed. I think Bledsoe gets the nod next Sunday vs Wash and if he keeps up this song and dance he'll be deligated to water duty. 

Onto other great news.... It's great to see Vandercrapt earning his massive paycheck.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I was 'splainin' to my wife about the simularities between an old QB and a statue...
> 
> Late Aikman >>> Late Bledsoe


I somewhat disagree because statues are typically rock hard and difficult to tackle.

Drew is more like a....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> I was 'splainin' to my wife about the simularities between an old QB and a statue...
> 
> Late Aikman >>> Late Bledsoe


Statue > Bledsoe


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I think at this point right now, if Romo is ready, Romo is better than Bledsoe.
> 
> But don't quote me on it!


Only the staff knows how Romo looked in practice, but a lot of times a team will rally around a back-up. 

What I'm trying to say is - it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm reading complaints about our O-Line..... I thought they did a respectable job last night and gave Bledsoe plenty of time to make good decisions. I'm with you Ed. I think Bledsoe gets the nod next Sunday vs Wash and if he keeps up this song and dance he'll be deligated to water duty.
> 
> Onto other great news.... It's great to see Vandercrapt earning his massive paycheck.


 I'm not mad at Vanderjagt, because that was a mere pre-season game. As long as he doesn't choke in the season, then I'm good with him. IMO our O-Line was great, but freaking Bledsoe was choking way too much. What can ya do? YELL AT HIM TUNA, YELL AT HIM!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Statue > Bledsoe


Aikman > Statue > blocking dummies > Bledsoe...

However, Bledsoe > Favre :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> Only the staff knows how Romo looked in practice, but a lot of times a team will rally around a back-up.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is - it couldn't hurt.


 I watched him in the pre-season, he looked good... He is pretty smart with the ball and if he can't find an open man he isn't afraid to run. He even has some nice speed.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ninjatune said:


> Statue > Bledsoe


 Repped


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I'm not mad at Vanderjagt, because that was a mere pre-season game. As long as he doesn't choke in the season, then I'm good with him. IMO our O-Line was great, but freaking Bledsoe was choking way too much. What can ya do? YELL AT HIM TUNA, YELL AT HIM!


O-line was actually pretty bad at the end. Well, it was Flozell Adams that really stunk it up...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We were decent at overall, but in the first quarter our O-Line was good.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> We were decent at overall, but in the first quarter our O-Line was good.


The 1st quarter said "we are going to the superbowl," but the rest of the game said "we are going home...."

:curse:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

To stand up some what for Bledsoe, it seemed fatigue hit him hard, no?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The 1st quarter said "we are going to the superbowl," but the rest of the game said "we are going home...."
> 
> :curse:


I heard Bledsoe before the game. He said they fully expected a win, although a hard fought one.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> I heard Bledsoe before the game. He said they fully expected a win, although a hard fought one.


I'm guessing he left his INT's out of that equation.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Heard on the radio this morning that Big Tuna has already decided that Bledsoe will start against the Redskins....

I suppose starting the season 0-2 could still get us in the Superbowl.... They've done it before.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Well. If Brad Johnson can have success against the Skins.... I suppose Bledsoe has a shot not to suck so bad.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Brad Johnson is better than Bledsoe though. His steadiness is so deadly. 

And I think you guys need to lay off Bledsoe..goodnes...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I suppose starting the season 0-2 could still get us in the Superbowl.... They've done it before.


And Emmitt is holding out again?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Brad Johnson is better than Bledsoe though. His steadiness is so deadly.
> 
> And I think you guys need to lay off Bledsoe..goodnes...


Quiet down you Skin's fan !!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> Quiet down you Skin's fan !!!!!!!!! :banana:


 :laugh:


:whatever last night though.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, I thought they were going to pull it off. Portis' shoulder looked ok though. I expected to see Duckett @ the goalline....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> Yeah, I thought they were going to pull it off. Portis' shoulder looked ok though. I expected to see Duckett @ the goalline....


 Yeah, Duckett probably would've been good to put in down there. I definitely thought we had it, but we just...started stinking it up. The defense on that last drive was terrible, and the penalties hurt..


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Anybody see Dancing With The Stars last night? Emmitt got his groove on, but Mario Lopez topped him. 

#22 is better than Jerry Rice was last year. 

:wbanana: :rbanana: :cbanana: :gbanana: :kiss: :makeout:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*T.O. looking forward to celebrating in Dallas  *
Associated Press 

IRVING, Texas (AP) - Terrell Owens has had six months to come up with a memorable way to celebrate his first touchdown at Texas Stadium as a member of the Dallas Cowboys.

Of course, it's got to involve the midfield star logo he stomped on six years ago.

Pulling a marker out of his sock and signing the logo would be quite a spectacle. As would borrowing pompoms from one of the famous Cowboys cheerleaders and shimmying on the 50-yard line. Or he could just plow down and do some midfield sit-ups.

But Owens prefers to be an innovator, not a copycat, even if those would merely be digging into his own repertoire.

So, T.O., what's it going to be?

"I don't really know what I am going to do," he said. "I'm just going to go out there and try to wing it, try to have fun with it."

Owens will get his chance Sunday night against the Washington Redskins, providing he reaches the end zone.

The game itself should be a good one. The Cowboys and Redskins are division rivals that came into this season with playoff hopes, but made too many mistakes and lost their openers. The loser will be 0-2, adding urgency to this battle of wits between coaching greats Bill Parcells and Joe Gibbs, and providing taunt-worthy material for team owners Jerry Jones and Daniel Snyder.

Yet those aren't the reasons NBC got this game for its second prime-time showcase.

It's all about the guy wearing No. 81 on his shirt and a star on his helmet - and what he might do after a touchdown.

Owens is well aware a national television audience will be watching. And he knows they'll be waiting for something outlandish, ideally one that invokes his look-at-me antics on the logo in 2000, the move that launched him from quality receiver to A-list personality.

"I'm going to have to figure it out. I just haven't figured it out yet," he insisted this week. "I've about run out of touchdown dances and celebrations, as far as something creative."

The broadcast is sure to include a rundown of T.O.'s TD stunts, including his autograph session for beaten cornerback Shawn Springs, then of Seattle but now playing for Washington.

Springs is recovering from surgery and not expected to play. But he knows what to expect should Owens score.

"He's going to act the fool, just like he will always do," Springs said. "That's Sunday night and it's prime time, so he's going to show up because that's what keeps you on SportsCenter. He's going to do something big, so your goal is to go out there and try to shut out him and (Terry) Glenn.

"But the thing I keep telling everybody - I don't want y'all to be surprised - T.O. is a great player, but the difference is that now you can't double-team Terry Glenn, and he's been lighting us up the last two years."

Without Springs, the Redskins gave up 223 yards passing in a 19-16 loss to Minnesota last Sunday. Cornerback Carlos Rogers gave up a 20-yard touchdown and Mike Rumph gave up a 46-yard completion.

"You've got to give them different looks, mix up the coverage," said Rogers, a first-round pick last year who is likely to draw Owens most of the time. "T.O., he likes to be physical. I was telling some of the guys, we've got to get back in the weight room this week, because with him, we've got to be physical the whole game."

In Dallas' opener, Glenn caught four passes for 81 yards and Owens had a team-best six catches for 80 yards, including a twirling grab for a touchdown late in the fourth quarter. He didn't celebrate because the Cowboys were on their way to a 24-17 loss to Jacksonville.

While Owens denies choreographing anything for this game, he acknowledges he wants to do something special.

"You better believe it," he said. "I'm going to try to bring some excitement to Texas Stadium."

Actually, the sizzle factor might start with Cowboys quarterback Drew Bledsoe, who is on the hot seat - at least with fans, if not coach Bill Parcells - after throwing three interceptions last Sunday.

With folks eager to see what backup Tony Romo can do, Bledsoe isn't being given much slack. His cause is hurt by the fact he threw six interceptions over the final three games last year; the Redskins picked him off three times in a 35-7 drubbing. And with a bye looming the following week, Bledsoe needs to do all he can to keep his grip on the job.

"I've always taken pride in being able to bounce back and keep going forward regardless of what's happened," Bledsoe said. "That's what I'm doing now."

Washington swept Dallas last season for the first time since 1995. The Redskins will be trying to beat the Cowboys three straight for the first time since a run of four in a row from 1986-88, back in the final days of Tom Landry coaching the Cowboys.

One more thing to remember about Owens is the league's new rules against touchdown celebrations. Anything officials deem excessive will draw a 15-yard unsportsmanlike conduct penalty that certainly wouldn't go over well with Parcells.

"Right now, we're just really trying to concentrate on trying to get a win," Owens said. "I think the things I do on the field will kind of take care of itself."

Stay tuned.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Can't wait! I know whatever he does would be avatar-worthy. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ahh, at the same time I love and hate this bye week. I hate it for being early as hell, but I love it because it gives T.O. some time to rest.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I hope T.O.'s back for the philly game, but I don't want him back for the titans game. I wanna see my boy Hurd start in his first season game! :biggrin:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The Giants are struggling. They are lucky to not be 0-3.
The Eagles look to be our stiffest competition but they are very banged up on the defensive side of the ball. I think if our oline blocks Bledsoe well in 2 weeks, TO, Glenn, Crayton, and Fasano will have a field day because there are tooo many mismatches in favor of the Cowboys

The redskins....well they are the redskins :banana: 

I think we beat the Titans next week. Then it's at Philly the next week. If we win those two, we are in great shape. We'll be 2-0 in the NFC east and 3-1 overall. Our next games are both at home to a horrible Houston team and the Giants. Those two are easily winable games and we can start the season 5-1 before hitting one of the toughest stretches in the NFL.

I said before the season begun, if we are sitting 5-1 or 4-2, we are sitting very nice.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I can't wait for the Philly game. Even though I don't think we will get to the superbowl, I think we're gonna have a good run this year. :cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

How did everyone feel about the bye week?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Great timing for T.O's injury. Bad to have it so early in the year. 

Would have been nice to have it around week 6 or so, but what can you do.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

T.O. hospitalized

Discuss


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Well, ESPN is reporting that is was a suicide attempt.




> DALLAS -- Flamboyant Dallas Cowboys receiver Terrell Owens attempted suicide by overdosing on pain medication, even putting two more pills into his mouth after fire rescue personnel arrived, The Associated Press reported Wednesday citing a police report.
> 
> A Dallas police report released Wednesday morning said Owens told rescue workers "that he was depressed." The report was first released by WFAA-TV.
> 
> ...


 

Wow. Just Wow. 
This guy is just about as wheels off as it gets.... on and off the field. 

Cowboys have a press conference this afternoon around 2pm.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Is suicide against the law?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Well, his publicist is denying that it was a suicide attempt, that is her job I suppose. I'm eager to hear what T.O. has to say about it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Well, his publicist is denying that it was a suicide attempt, that is her job I suppose. I'm eager to hear what T.O. has to say about it.


Or what Parcells has to say...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Well, Parcells is acting like he doesn't have a clue about this situation.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Well, Parcells is acting like he doesn't have a clue about this situation.


Yep, that's our coach all right. :curse:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nobody tried to commit anything, allergic reaction or something similiar. 

I'll try to put this tastefully, but if he were to ever harm himself, why would it be _after_ the whole Philly fiasco? He's off to a new start.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Nobody tried to commit anything, allergic reaction or something similiar.
> 
> I'll try to put this tastefully, but if he were to ever harm himself, why would it be _after_ the whole Philly fiasco? He's off to a new start.


I'm with you on that Dre, but I've seen and heard of wierder things happening. 
Honestly, I hope it is just a big mis-understanding, but you never know.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

The Cowboys have their own seperate forum entirely. why not try to keep it active. its waste if your talking about it on the mav forum.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?&f=387


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Argh... That means I have to click my mouse one more time. :biggrin:


----------

